# CoD: Noch mehr Hacker als sonst !



## Maggolos (4. November 2013)

Die Playstation 3 und Xbox Version wurden schon vor Release vollständig gehackt und Aimbot & Rankhack und Co. freuen sich auf ihren Einsatz.

Ich Persönlich finde es ist eine Schande, sie bekommen es nie gebacken oder wie es aus dem callofduty.4playersforum [KEKS]Säbelzahn- eichhörnchen * sagen würde: "Die stehen doch so auf Rekorde! Können mal neben ihren Verkaufsrekorden auch noch den Rekord für "schnellstes noch vor Release gehacktes Spiel 2013" ins Programm aufnehmen."

Q: Call of Duty: Ghosts - PS3-Version bereits vollständig gehackt - News von unseren Redakteuren für User - CallofDutySeries.de - Eure Community rund um Call of Duty, Ghosts, Black Ops und Modern Warfare


----------



## Harpenerkkk (4. November 2013)

Krass, ich bleib bei Battlefield 4  mich hypt das Spiel 0.....


----------



## addicTix (4. November 2013)

Was ich jetzt so lese... Hm.. Gott sei dank hab ich nur 30€ bezahlt, 0 vorfreude auf morgen


----------



## longtom (4. November 2013)

Harpenerkkk schrieb:


> Krass, ich bleib bei Battlefield 4  mich hypt das Spiel 0.....


 

Als wenns da anders wäre


----------



## labernet (4. November 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Als wenns da anders wäre


 
bisher 0 Cheater in über 40h Spielzeit gesehen, von daher...


----------



## Dynamitarde (4. November 2013)

Zitat: Für den kleinen *****: Aimbot/Wallhack


----------



## longtom (4. November 2013)

labernet schrieb:


> bisher 0 Cheater in über 40h Spielzeit gesehen, von daher...



Achso die stellen sich bei dir mit Namen und Anschrift vor das wußte ich nicht sorry .


----------



## Minaxo (4. November 2013)

Er hat doch nur geschrieben das er keinen bisher gesehen hat. 
Bestreitet niemand das es keine cheater in Battlefield 4 gibt. 

Fanboi much?


----------



## longtom (4. November 2013)

Wie sehen die denn aus das man die gleich erkennt ? Ein guter Cheater machts so das es keiner merkt nur mal so nebenbei .


----------



## Alex555 (4. November 2013)

Danke für die (bittere) News. 
COD hat sich jetzt vorerst für mich erledigt. Eigentlich hatte ich geplant, mir das Spiel morgen zu kaufen, aber auf Hacker habe ich absolut keinen Bock. 
Hat mich bisher schon bei jedem COD genervt, jedoch erst nach langer Zeit. 
Ohne mich - ich bin raus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2013)

Hat die letzten Jahre leider enorm zugenommen mit den Spassbremsen


----------



## Shona (4. November 2013)

> CoD: Noch mehr Hacker als sonst !


Was ist daran neu?
Sorry aber ich kein COD das nicht von Anfang an mit Cheatern (!!! nicht Hacker !!! Hacker sind nicht die bösen in dem Sinne sondern sind von den Medien dazu gemacht worden siehe Hacker, Cracker und Script-Kiddies - Gefahr für Ihr WordPress! und vll lernen noch andere den unterschied ) voll war. Valves AntiCheatSoftware taugt nunmal schon seit Jahren nichts mehr bzw. greift sie erst nach Wochen oder Monaten mal. Bis dahin wissen die Leute nichtmal mehr was sie falsch gemacht haben oder denken gar nicht daran das sie ansich mal gecheatet haben.

Und nochmal sorry aber bei dem Wort Hacker krieg ich immer die Krise, weil es nicht gehackt sondern gecrackt worden ist, wann lernen die Leute endlich den Unterschied


----------



## Maggolos (4. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Was ist daran neu?
> Sorry aber ich kein COD das nicht von Anfang an mit Cheatern (!!! nicht Hacker !!! Hacker sind nicht die bösen in dem Sinne sondern sind von den Medien dazu gemacht worden siehe Hacker, Cracker und Script-Kiddies - Gefahr für Ihr WordPress! und vll lernen noch andere den unterschied ) voll war. Valves AntiCheatSoftware taugt nunmal schon seit Jahren nichts mehr bzw. greift sie erst nach Wochen oder Monaten mal. Bis dahin wissen die Leute nichtmal mehr was sie falsch gemacht haben oder denken gar nicht daran das sie ansich mal gecheatet haben.
> 
> Und nochmal sorry aber bei dem Wort Hacker krieg ich immer die Krise, weil es nicht gehackt sondern gecrackt worden ist, wann lernen die Leute endlich den Unterschied



Ja den Artikel hab ich auch schon mal gelesen, istn guter, muss zugegeben hat sich bei mir zu sehr eingebürgert.


----------



## shinobi2611 (4. November 2013)

Es wird immer Cheater geben egal ob bei CoD BF4 oder sonst einem Game das einen halbwegs brauchbaren Multiplayer aufweisen kann.

Mich wundert das schon lange nicht mehr^^ Gab es zu Quake Zeiten schon und wird es auch immer wieder geben.....

Naja wem es gefällt, die müssen das Geld ja haben wenn man einen Account nach dem anderen bei denen Bannt^^


----------



## Combi (4. November 2013)

das mit den cheatern is echt ne plage.
aber in bf laufen so viele rum,schaut doch mal auf die bannlisten...da stehen genauso viele,wie bei cod....
in cod,isses dank vac(der witz des jahrhunderts)auch nicht anders.
die einzige hoffnung,sind halt dedi-server,wo man schon selber bannen kann.dann nochn pb-admin im clan und alles is gut.
ausserdem isses noch hilfreich,in den einschlägigen cheat-foren angemeldet zu sein,die cheats zu laden,als rar zu packen und selbigen pb-admin zu schicken.
is immer schön,die monatsabrechnung der banns zu bekommen 
das klappt schon seit mw2 ganz gut.

ich hoffe das mal,ne software(plugin) kommt,das die aktivierung eines cheats mitbekommt,damit sowas endlich mal aufhört.
aber ich glaube,ausser dedis,wird es keine gute lösung geben..leider!

ps:ich hätte bf4 schon vor release leechen können.
und die xbox und ps3-version von ghosts auch schon vor 3 tagen.
nichts ist sicher und nichts ist erst nach release verfügbar...alles ist im netz unsicher...
das müsstet ihr aber mittlerweile schon gemerkt haben...


----------



## Chris179 (4. November 2013)

Hab in über 200Stunden Blops1+2 am PC keine Hacker gehabt, da diese Spiele ja bekanntlich didizierte Server haben,welche Ghosts ja auch haben wird, denke ich das Hackerproblem beschränkt sich auf die Konsolen.

Naja wär Schade wenn doch, aber MW1+2+3 hab ich auch mit Hackern ausgehalten


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. November 2013)

ich bin laut Steam der Hacker , hab aber insgesammt 5 mal nen Loadster im öffentlichen Spiel erreicht und bei mir stehen eingesetzt : 55 und 247 Abschüsse damit oO ? 
Ich werde mir BF4 holen , macht einfach mehr Spaß


----------



## MrWoogey (4. November 2013)

HolzHackern ? Wurde doch scho geschrieben das man es nicht Hacker(n) nennt  Und @Combi Oo Kaufst du dir dann die Cheats ? Meines wissens werden Neue Cheats erst Verkauft bevor man sie in den einschlägigen Foren bekommt  und e die draussen sind , sind scho paar Wochen vergangen , mein ich gehört zu haben .


----------



## BlackNeo (4. November 2013)

Genau aus solchen Gründen werde ich Shooter wohl ab jetzt erst mal sein lassen, wenn Titanfall ansprechend wird hol ichs mir vielleicht.

Und am PC zock ich eh nur noch osu!, da sind Cheater kein großes Problem, zumindest nicht für mich, weil ich eh noch nicht wirklich in Ranglisten vertreten bin


----------



## Master451 (4. November 2013)

wow... ich hab eigentlich mit Konsolen nix am Hut, aber dass es so schnell geht, die Games zu hacken, irgendwie unglaublich...
Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass das ein PC-Phänomen ist (wie gesagt, habe keine Konsole und auch nie testweise online gespielt auf diesen), aber scheinbar scheint das in ähnlichem Ausmaß die Konsolen zu betreffen, wie PCs...
Ich dachte immer, dass Konsolen schwieriger zu manipulieren sind, und deswegen eher "sauber"... Wie läuft das dann überhaupt ab, muss die Konsole dazu irgendwie mit nem Chip oder so gemoddet sein, dass man AimBot/Wallhack nutzen kann, ich dachte dass das System da eher abgeschlossen ist... Wird doch auch immer als Argument für Konsolen gebracht, dass es da weniger Cheater etc. gibt...
Das "Für den kleinen P**is: Aimbot/Wallhack" ist schon klasse


----------



## labernet (5. November 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Wie sehen die denn aus das man die gleich erkennt ? Ein guter Cheater machts so das es keiner merkt nur mal so nebenbei .


 
also BF Spieler, der einige Stunden gespielt hat, merkt man einen Damagemod, oder sogar Recoilmakro gleich.


----------



## System_Crasher (5. November 2013)

Das Ganze war leider zu erwarten. Leider gibt es noch viele andere Sachen die mich und viele meine Freunde stören.
Weil die Maps in CoD doch sehr klein sind gibt es häufiger Camper. Die warten mit einem Pump-Gun in einer dunklen Ecke bis jemand vorbei läuft.
Was mich persönlich noch mehr stört, sind Kinder im Online-Game die einfach nur unsinniges Labern oder im Hintergrund Musik/Staubsauger  laufen lassen.

Echt schade.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. November 2013)

Mal ehrlich könnt ihr mal die Cheater Diskussion lassen? Es gibt in jedem Onlinespiel Cheater sowohl in COD als auch in BF...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2013)

Sicherlich gibt es auf beiden Seiten das Problem nur die wenigsten zocken aber beide Games


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. November 2013)

Kein Wunder wenn die Versionen schon seit fast 5 Tagen im Netz sind. Was habt ihr erwartet? Punkbuster ist etwas besser als das VAC2, das muss man schon zugeben.


----------



## kühlprofi (5. November 2013)

Chris179 schrieb:


> Hab in über 200Stunden Blops1+2 am PC keine Hacker gehabt, da diese Spiele ja bekanntlich didizierte Server haben,welche Ghosts ja auch haben wird, denke ich das Hackerproblem beschränkt sich auf die Konsolen.
> 
> Naja wär Schade wenn doch, aber MW1+2+3 hab ich auch mit Hackern ausgehalten


 
Das hat mit dedizierten Server doch nicht das geringste zu tun ob nun Cheating möglich ist oder nicht.
Weisst du überhaupt, was dediziert bedeutet? In dem Zusammenhang wird schlichtwegs einfach nur ein Spiel gehostet, der Server an sich läuft dann als "Dienst" oder als "Kommandozeilenprogramm" ohne, dass der "Server" selber Ingame o.ä. ist. dediziert = exklusiv = Nur Serverhosting nicht mehr nicht weniger.


Es wird für ausgetüftelte Programmierer immer einen Weg geben ihren Code einzuschleusen (Injection) und vom Spiel vorhandene Methoden zu finden und nutzen (Pointer), ist nun mal so. Da CoD ja seit gefühlt 40 Jahren immer dieselbe Engine benutzt, haben es die Programmierer sehr einfach und können im besten Falle nur ein paar HEX-Adressen (Offsets) anpassen (Pointer) und gut ist.^^

Und Hacker ist definitiv das falsche Wort, wurde aber bestimmt schon vierhundert Mal erklärt.

Naja, ob das jetzt wirklich eine News ist, und ob es tatsächlich mehr Cheater haben wird als es ohnehin schon haben wird sei mal dahingestellt -.-


----------



## Thomygnomi (5. November 2013)

Unterschied von CoD zu BF bei Cheatern:
Bei CoD stört der Cheater alle im Gegnerteam
Bei BF stören die meisten Cheater nur die Infantristen im Gegnerteam und auch nur solange bis ein Tank oder Heli kommt  Dazu hat man noch mehr Spieler, auch ein Cheater tötet nicht 32 Leute gleichzeitig.
Ich freu mich bei CoD auf den neuen Spielmodus. Auch wenn ich BF lieber habe, reizt mich das irgendwie ^^


----------



## shadie (5. November 2013)

Nein das sind keine hacker und keine Cheater das sind "MODDER" wenn ich das Wort in MW2 oder MW3 schon lese könnte ich KOTZEN.

Bei mir fliegen leider heute noch die Controller obwohl ich dran gewöhnt sein müsste.


----------



## Arschbratze (5. November 2013)

Leider verbreitet sich das in den letzten Jahren immer mehr...

Aber nur um die Jungs von CoD mal in Schutz zu nehmen....(spiele jetzt gerade BF4 - und bin von Abstürzen aller Art derbe genervt),

nen Aimbot von den Artifical Aiming Bobs gabs schon für die Beta von BF4.

Da nehmen sich beide Spiele nichts...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. November 2013)

COD ohne Hacker wäre doch kein COD mehr 

Und genau deswegen (und weil ich es allgemein nicht mag) werde ich kein COD kaufen, sondern schön Battlefield spielen.


----------



## kühlprofi (5. November 2013)

Pauschal gesagt ist man in jedem Onlinegame, welches genug "Kunden" bietet, dass sich die Entwicklung eines Cheats lohnt vor Cheatern nicht geschützt.
Gegen die Cheaterei hilft nur eines wirklich gut und das ist ein Server mit 24/7 Adminpräsenz der die Schurken vom Server schmeisst.


----------



## Chris179 (5. November 2013)

Frage mich trotzdem warum bei den Black Ops Titeln nie ein Cheater ist, anscheinend scheint kommt Tryarch besser damit klar.


----------



## SwissTiger (5. November 2013)

Hast du noch nie in den Black Ops Titeln nen Cheater gesehen? 

Meine Geschichte:

1. Mal BO auf Mac!!!: Multiplayer angemacht, nicht sonderlich spannend, nach 2 Sekunden Laufen schonmal durchn Hacker erwischt worden.
2. BO 2 auf PC:  Angemacht, 1 Stunde bis der erste Hacker kam.


----------



## Chris179 (5. November 2013)

Ne noch nie und ich hab wie gesagt gut 100h Blops 1 und nochmal ca.120 Blops 2.
Nur weil dir jemand nen Headshot verpasst und du fast insta down bist cheated er nicht umbedingt.
In COD sind haben halt die meisten Waffen 3 Treffer Kills und mit Headshot teils 2 Treffer Kills.

Nen richtigen Cheater erkennt man höchstens wenn jemand durch Wände zielt oder kein DMG bekommt.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. November 2013)

Bis man genug Erfahrung gesammelt hat um clevere Cheater zu identifizieren ist man eh zu alt und plötzlich sind das alles Cheater weil die eigenen Reaktionen schon nachlassen,  
PS: Da hilft manchmal nur ne gute LAN unter Freunden, um zu wissen wo man wirklich steht. 

Diese Diskussion am Rande ob mehr Cheater nun BF4 oder COD existieren ist schon irgendwie lustig, denn unterm Strich nimmt sich das sicher nix.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. November 2013)

Ich selber spiele nur Battlefield 3/4 und da gibt es genug Cheater.


----------



## Sunjy (5. November 2013)

Ich Spiele nur auf Servern auf denen es keine Cheater gibt


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. November 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Ich Spiele nur auf Servern auf denen es keine Cheater gibt


 
Du denkst das es keine gibt, es gibt aber auch Trigger Bots, No Recoil etc., dass erkennst du nicht so leicht wie einen Aimbot oder Wallhack.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. November 2013)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bis man genug Erfahrung gesammelt hat um clevere Cheater zu identifizieren ist man eh zu alt und plötzlich sind das alles Cheater weil die eigenen Reaktionen schon nachlassen,
> PS: Da hilft manchmal nur ne gute LAN unter Freunden, um zu wissen wo man wirklich steht.
> 
> Diese Diskussion am Rande ob mehr Cheater nun BF4 oder COD existieren ist schon irgendwie lustig, denn unterm Strich nimmt sich das sicher nix.


 
Deshalb freue ich mich auch schon auf die 250 Mann LAN-Party nächste Woche. Es sind bereits 4 BF-4 Server online welche dann auch für die Turniere verwendet werden - juhu



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Du denkst das es keine gibt, es gibt aber auch Trigger Bots, No Recoil etc., dass erkennst du nicht so leicht wie einen Aimbot oder Wallhack.




Stimmt ja! Schon alleine, wenn einer alle seine Gegner stets als "spotted" sieht hat er einen ungemeinen Vorteil.. 

Mfg


----------



## longtom (6. November 2013)

Chris179 schrieb:


> Frage mich trotzdem warum bei den Black Ops Titeln nie ein Cheater ist, anscheinend scheint kommt Tryarch besser damit klar.


 

Ich hab in Black Ops (MP) 500 Spielstunden hinter mir ,und würde ich für jeden Cheater der mir in der Zeit über den Weg gelaufen ist 1€ bekommen könnt ich mir nen Rechner mit nem i7-4960X und zwei Titan zusammen schrauben und hätte warscheinlich noch Geld fürn Italiener um die Ecke über .
*
*


----------



## shadie (6. November 2013)

Ich glaube auch dass das sich in BF4 oder COD nicht viel nimmt aber bei BF waren die Maps schon immer wesentlich größer als in COD.
Da fällt es eben viel mehr auf wenn schon jemand schießend um die Ecke kommt.

Bzgl. BO1+2 und keine Hacker, WTF ?! 
ALleine schon der Lagswitch ist in gewisser Art und Weiße ein richtig übler Hack.

Ich finde solche Sachen einfach nur traurig und die ganzen Modder oder Cheater wie auch imemr bezeichnen sich in MW2 und 3 sogar noch selber so und benennen sich um, dennoch wird da niemand gebannt , die können schön machen was Sie wollen und du bist schon fast gezwungen die neuen Teiel mit etwas weniger Moddern zu kaufen.

Traurige Firmenpoliti, die alten richtig guten Spiele versauern zu lassen um die neuen schlechteren zu verkaufen.


----------



## Harpenerkkk (6. November 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Achso die stellen sich bei dir mit Namen und Anschrift vor das wußte ich nicht sorry .



Mich interessieren die eigentlich nicht, entweder die sind schlecht oder es gibt keine Hacker in Bf4.


----------



## Crush182 (6. November 2013)

Wo steckt bei sowas denn überhaupt der Sinn? -.-

...Is doch voll armselig das Ganze! :/


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. November 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt so lese... Hm.. Gott sei dank hab ich nur 30€ bezahlt, 0 vorfreude auf morgen


 
und das sagt rampo  echt hard


----------



## sonic1monkey (6. November 2013)

labernet schrieb:


> bisher 0 Cheater in über 40h Spielzeit gesehen, von daher...


 
zwar nur 15h spielzeit in BF4 aber leider auch 0 cheater entdeckt, schade...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. November 2013)

Belügt euch nur selbst..


----------



## .Moe (7. November 2013)

In meinen ersten beiden Tagen CoD hatte Ich glücklicherweiße noch keine unheimliche Begegnung^^


----------



## toxic27 (7. November 2013)

.Moe schrieb:


> In meinen ersten beiden Tagen CoD hatte Ich glücklicherweiße noch keine unheimliche Begegnung^^



Nun bei dem Gameplay "merkst" du dank SATCOM nicht ob da wer cheatet (WH) oder nicht. Die sehen die eh immer iwo mit dem Teil. Und dank des Spawnsystems kannst nicht unterscheiden ob Hacks oder nicht laufen da du sehr oft von hinten erschossen wirst. Und ich guck mir die Killcam bestimmt nit an.


----------



## Eureka7 (7. November 2013)

Also ich hatte in meinem 2 Stunden schon ein paar mal die Begegnung mit der üblen Sorte. Schon schade das sie von PB weg gegangen sind, so konnte man noch schön auf den PB Screens sehen ob se gecheatet haben und wenn ja immer schön die ESL Profile von denen damit zu gebombt. Der wurde so auch nie Glücklich


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. November 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Wie sehen die denn aus das man die gleich erkennt ? Ein guter Cheater machts so das es keiner merkt nur mal so nebenbei .


 Mit genug Erfahrung merkt mans. Allerdings ist der Netcode in BF4 dermassen kaputt, dass man das derzeit absolut nicht sagen kann.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (7. November 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Belügt euch nur selbst..


 
Also ich muss sagen ich habe in 180 std Bf3 Spielzeit wirklich nur wenige Cheater bemerkt (vlt gibts auch welche die das sehr unauffällig machen),aber wirklich selbst bemerkt habe ich vlt 15-20 .
Wenn ich mir da andere Spiele angucke muss ich sagen das sind echt wenig die ich in Bf3 getroffen habe.
Liegt wohl auch daran ,dass wenn jemand ertappt wird er sich das Spiel neu kaufen muss ^^.


----------



## HGHarti (8. November 2013)

Wie merkt mann das Überhaupt?
ICh bin so schlecht für mich sind das alles Cheater


----------



## tommyracer01 (8. November 2013)

Dass bereits in der BF4 Open Alpha Hacker rumgelaufen sind bzw. diese Open Alpha zum Cheats/Hacks coden genutzt wurde, scheinen hier viele Fanboys nicht wahrhaben zu wollen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. November 2013)

Cheat HGHarti ^^ alle Cheats aufzuzählen und zu erklären, oder wie man sie erkennt würde eine Ewigkeit dauern, aber die am meisten verbreitesten sind hier erklärt


----------



## shadie (8. November 2013)

Bei BF 4 merkst du die Cheater nur nich so, weil du selten enge Gassen hast in denen dir einer entgegen kommt.

Wenn du allerdings bei COD um eine Ecke läufst und du in der Abschusskamera siehst, dass der Drecksack dich schon 100 Meter durch die Wand anvisiert hat und immer auf dir drauf geblieben ist, ob wohl du RENNST, dann merkst du das eher als bei BF4 

Ich denke bzgl. der Hacker geben sich beide Spiele nicht wirklich viel, bei COD merkst du es dank der kleinen Maps nur stärker.

Ich wurde gestern allerdings auch als Hacker beschimpft bei COD Ghost weil ich ne Satcom (oder wie die heißt) hatte und somit durch die Wand schauen konnte, da traut man sich fast garn icht mehr die Leute abzuschießen obwohl man SIe ja sieht udn das legal!


----------



## sessecun (10. November 2013)

Eine Schande! Allein schon das es überhaupt möglich ist, einen Hack noch vor Release zu programmieren ist mir unerklärlich


----------



## Dooma (12. November 2013)

Tja, danke für die News. 
Ich dachte mir schon, dass es so kommen würde. 
Die lernen einfach nichts dazu; weder die Cheater wie unvernünftig und albern ihre Betrügereien sind, noch die offensichtlich unfähigen Entwickler.

Ich hab ja im anderen Thread auch schon geschrieben: Obwohl ich CoD als Spiel ansich immer spielenswert und spaßbringend empfunden habe, nach dem doppelten Reinfall den ich mit MW 2 + 3 erlebt habe, halte ich meine Geldbörse erstmal zurück bevor ich noch einen Titel von IW ungeprüft kaufe.

Zweimal betrogen werden: "Shame on you!"
Zum dritten Mal betrogen werden: "Shame on me!"


----------

